# mirror background



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a mirror as a background is so please post a pic I want to get rid of my black and replace it with a mirror but I want to see it first befor I go to all the work so if anyone has done it let me know 
Thank you in advance Jordan


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Wouldn't that be bad cause the fish will see themselves in it and try to fight the reflection of them? I could also see fish getting stressed out over it.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is why I'm asking if it can be done


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

Not a good idea because of aggression to the image. Fish will hurt themselves.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you I never thought of it that way thanks for the advice I jus thought of it makeing my tank appear larger then it actually is I thought it would be neat


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have a 125 with a mirror back ground and dont have any aggression issues


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

manjelly2 said:


> i have a 125 with a mirror back ground and dont have any aggression issues


pics pics pics opcorn:


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

not real good at taking pics hear it goes


















let me know what you think, I know it is not natural but I like it


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't think I'd convert a tank to mirrorback if it's black now. I do think that a mirror in back of a glass tank instead of a mirror back is better. The stuff on the mirror chips off and you get black things when you look through the front. with a mirror leaning in back, it happens less and you just toss the mirror if it does.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

It doesn't matter about anyone elses opinion as long as you like it you look at it every day but I do like it and what type of cichlids are in that tank


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

the mirror is on the outside of tank the pumps are holding the top in place the bottom is resting on a piece of 1by2 strip of wood. I just slide it out when i want to clean it or the back of tank.

theres 6 johani, 7 kenyi, 1 bumblebee, 2 yellow labs, dolphin moori, 3 clown loaches, 3 red zebras and a tropheus moori


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

jordan_101 said:


> It doesn't matter about anyone elses opinion as long as you like it you look at it every day but I do like it and what type of cichlids are in that tank


True, I've had many mirror backed tanks. They used to be popular back before most of todays crop of aquarists were sown in the furrows. If you like them, you like them.

If this is a glass tank with black painted on the outside, it can be scraped off and a mirror set behind the tank. Removing the back glass and replacing it with a mirror is not going to give a different look from the mirror in back. It will be a lot more work and include a slight risk of not being able to reseal the tank.

If it's an acrylic tank with black acrylic on the back, sawing out the old back and replacing it is not good. Replacements on acrylic are not as good as the original. due to the way they are constructed.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Where do you find a mirror that's 5 feet by 2 feet though


----------



## Sav505 (Apr 26, 2005)

I think you can get them cut at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

jordan_101 said:


> Where do you find a mirror that's 5 feet by 2 feet though


http://www.supplyhero.com/GAMCO-Angle-F ... 2538.3.htm

http://www.danceequipmentintl.com/content/mirrors.html

http://www.flaghouse.com/Acrylic-Mirror ... -item-6893

This last one is on sale for $67.50! Balancing shipping against sales tax, I think that might beat out Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

my boss had 6 of them sitting in a storage room he was going to throw them away so I took them fit perfect


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

manjelly2 said:


> my boss had 6 of them sitting in a storage room he was going to throw them away so I took them fit perfect


Way to do it! :thumb: Great! =D> And I won't even ask if you work at a dance studio! :dancing:


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

i work at an auto shop he owns a bunch of houses


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

manjelly2 said:


> i work at an auto shop he owns a bunch of houses


 :lol: :lol: Wasn't asking!


----------

